# A por agua



## BETOREYES

En España se diría:
"Tengo sed, voy a por agua".

Pero en Latinoamérica se escucha:
"Tengo sed, voy por agua"

En la primera frase se están utilizando dos preposiciones juntas, lo cual creo que no es debido. 

Cual es la forma correcta?
Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Usar dos preposiciones juntas, *de por* sí, no tiene por qué ser incorrecto.

El DPD dice (entrada "a"(2)):

2. *a por*. El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir_, _venir_, _salir_, etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por_: «_Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda_». En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por_: «_¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!_»; «_—¿Te vas? [...] —Sí, bajo a por tabaco_». En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por_, pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con_, _de entre_, _por entre_, _tras de_, _de por_, etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia _a por_ se explica por el cruce de las estructuras _ir A un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir POR algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## VORTEGO

Yo diria que la correcta es " voy a por agua" pero no lo tengo claro, ya que soy español y la otra no la decimos nunca, la verdad es que me has puesto en duda, a ver si alguien nos lo aclara.

Saludos


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Las dos formas son correctas. La norma culta prefiere la forma américana, dice el DPD, pero _ambas _son correctas.


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:
			
		

> Usar dos preposiciones juntas, *de por* sí, no tiene por qué ser incorrecto.



El DPD dice (entrada "a"(2)):...

Muchas Gracias,

Me pasa lo mismo que a VORTEGO pero al contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

El _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_, de Manuel Seco dice así:




> No hay, sin embargo, razón seria para censurar este uso, tan legítimo como otras combinaciones de preposiciones _(de entre, por entre,
> para con, _etc.) nunca repudiadas por los gramáticos.


​


> _A por​_ya fue defendido por Unamuno y Benavente, y también por Casares _(Nuevo concepto, _56-61). a pesar de las reservas de muchos escritores y hablantes: Galdós subrayaba el _a por _para marcar su distanciamiento respecto al uso coloquial de sus personajes: _«Fabiana Jaime hacía también su escapadita 'a por' un abrigo de última novedad» (España trágica, _966); Torrente refleja irónicamente la opinión de los «celosos del lenguaje»: _«¡Y esos dos 'a por', de esa manera reiterados, como si uno solo no bastase! Los castrofortinos, tan celosos de su lenguaje, uno de los pocos lugares donde se habla bien el castellano, no sabían entonces qué les ofendía más: si la calumnia a la familia Aguiar.. o el solecismo repetido e insolente» (Saga, _254).
> 
> El uso es frecuente en España (no en América): _«Una vieja que todas las mañanas salía a por vino con un jarrico» _(Azorín, _Castilla, _63); _«Entre los rastrojos y la jara, a por liebres» _(Martín- Santos, _Tiempo, _234); y se encuentra más en la lengua hablada que en la escrita. Es evidente la ventaja expresiva que posee _a por: Fui por ella _es ambiguo, pues podría ser 'fui a causa de ella' o 'fui a buscarla'; _Fui a por ella _es solamente 'fui a buscarla'.​



​​​


----------



## XiaoRoel

La agrupación preposicional ya se debió de dar en latín vulgar, _*ad + per*_. indicando la primera un _vector hacia_ y la segunda _una finalidad_. El _latín vulgar abundaba_ ya en este tipo de construcciones prepositivas, prepositivas adverbiales, conjuncionales adverbiales, que son origen de muchos de nuestros pronombres, adverbios, preposiciones y conjunciones.
Esta _deriva_ continúa en nuestra lengua actuando siempre en lo más profundo de la estructura. Por eso *seguimos creando construcciones* de este tipo que, aunque gráficamente muchas no se escriban soldadas, son _tan comunes en la lengua como la escasa lista de adverbios, preposiciones y conjunciones propias_.
*A por *es mucho más precisa en su significación para marcar el CC que depende de ella que sólo *a* o *por*, mucho menos precisos por separado y con _posibles anfibologías_ como han hecho notar ya otros foreros.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no lo uso (salvo en broma), y por acá no se usa.
Pero me encanta escuchar eso de ir "a por" algo.
Me suena españolísimo, y me agrada, qué se le va a hacer...
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vampiro said:


> Yo no lo uso (salvo en broma), y por acá no se usa.
> Pero me encanta escuchar eso de ir "a por" algo.
> Me suena españolísimo, y me agrada, qué se le va a hacer...
> Saludos.
> _


 
Hasta donde conozco México, jamás se utiliza _a _por algo/alguien.

Sin embargo, curiosamente, al traducir películas para México, suelo poner 
_¡A por ellos! _porque no encuentro otra solución.

Suena españolísimo, a rancia aristocracia, y todo el mundo lo entiende.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si se trata de una batalla se oye mejor "a la carga" o "contra ellos"; "síganme los buenos" también es buena, pero ya te la ganó el Chapulín Colorado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si se trata de una batalla se oye mejor "a la carga" o "contra ellos"; "síganme los buenos" también es buena, pero ya te la ganó el Chapulín Colorado.


 
Es que no puedo poner la expresión en inglés para ¡A por ellos! 
Pero sé que me entiendes.
_¡Contra ellos!_ no está mal, gracias.
_¡Síganme los buenos!_ lo veo mal en la toma de Okinawa.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Es que no puedo poner la expresión en inglés para ¡A por ellos!
> Pero sé que me entiendes.
> _¡Contra ellos!_ no está mal, gracias.
> _¡Síganme los buenos!_ lo veo mal en la toma de Okinawa.


 
No sé si mi inquietud cabe dentro de los fines de este foro. 
Pero como española practicante que soy (que digo "a por agua", "a por ti" y a por lo que sea) me gustaría saber por qué esta forma les produce tanta aversión a los hispanohablantes del otro lado del mar. ¿Le encuentran alguna connotación provocadora y oculta para mí?
A veces me siento, por comentarios burlones, si no acusadores acérrimos, como si usarla equivaliera a cometer herejía.
¿Alguien caritativo podría librarme de esta sensación tan molesta?

Se lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> No sé si mi inquietud cabe dentro de los fines de este foro.
> Pero como española practicante que soy (que digo "a por agua", "a por ti" y a por lo que sea) me gustaría saber por qué esta forma les produce tanta aversión a los hispanohablantes del otro lado del mar. ¿Le encuentran alguna connotación provocadora y oculta para mí?
> A veces me siento, por comentarios burlones, si no acusadores acérrimos, como si usarla equivaliera a cometer herejía.
> ¿Alguien caritativo podría librarme de esta sensación tan molesta?
> 
> Se lo agradezco de antemano.


Más que aversión yo diría que causa gracia, Pina.
Es que a nuestros oídos suena extranísimo y un tanto gracioso.
Pero a mi, ya lo dije, me gusta.
Saludos.
Voy a por un café, tengo zzzzueeeeeeño.
_


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Opino igual que Vampiro, y a mí también me gusta. Y es una lástima que se haya perdido la costumbre de usar las dos preposiciones sumadas en América; se perdió un matiz de significado y lleva a ambigüedad en algunos casos.

Lo otro que es una lástima es que haya quienes toman estas diferencias de expresión entre diferentes regiones, tan frecuentes por otra parte, como pecado mortal. Y encima desmerecen a los que usan un giro distinto, o peor, se ponen agresivos. (Basta leer algunos de los mensajes anteriores... triste, lamentable.)


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Más que aversión yo diría que causa gracia, Pina.
> Es que a nuestros oídos suena extranísimo y un tanto gracioso.
> Pero a mi, ya lo dije, me gusta.
> Saludos.
> Voy a por un café, tengo zzzzueeeeeeño.
> _


 


Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Opino igual que Vampiro, y a mí también me gusta. Y es una lástima que se haya perdido la costumbre de usar las dos preposiciones sumadas en América; se perdió un matiz de significado y lleva a ambigüedad en algunos casos.
> 
> Lo otro que es una lástima es que haya quienes toman estas diferencias de expresión entre diferentes regiones, tan frecuentes por otra parte, como pecado mortal. Y encima desmerecen a los que usan un giro distinto, o peor, se ponen agresivos. (Basta leer algunos de los mensajes anteriores... triste, lamentable.)


 
Gracias, amigos. Aprecio vuestras respuestas, que para mí valen mucho.
Ya estoy más tranquila.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Pero como española practicante que soy (que digo "a por agua", "a por ti" y a por lo que sea) me gustaría saber por qué esta forma les produce tanta aversión a los hispanohablantes del otro lado del mar. ¿Le encuentran alguna connotación provocadora y oculta para mí?


Tampoco lo entiendo, Pina.  Es como si quisieran aferrarse a esa pequeña partícula para demostrar superioridad .  ¡Qué tontería!

¡A por ellos!

Y a por el desayuno (en mi caso).


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Tampoco lo entiendo, Pina. Es como si quisieran aferrarse a esa pequeña partícula para demostrar superioridad . ¡Qué tontería!
> 
> ¡A por ellos!
> 
> Y a por el desayuno (en mi caso).


 
Muchas gracias a ti también, J. ¡Qué alivio!
Ya os siento más cerca.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Muchas gracias a ti también, J. ¡Qué alivio!
> Ya os siento más cerca.



Cuidado Pinairun, no te sientas tan aliviada. Que por aquí también decimos 'Ir por lana y salir trasquilados'.
O sea, con nuestro arraigado eclecticismo ibérico, lo mismo
usamos 'por' que 'a por' según casos y cosas.
O quizá es que no sabemos a que carta quedarnos.


----------



## borgonyon

La primera vez que escuché la expresión fue en la voz de Serrat, cuando dice en Penélope: "Volveré a por ti". Me parecía, de buenas a primeras, que decía: "Volveré… ah… por ti". Hasta que vi la letra escrita y así mismo era: "Volveré a por ti". Siendo de una parte de México con muchas peculiaridades en nuestra manera de hablar [y de llamar las cosas], simplemente me pareció algo interesante pero nunca se me ocurrió que estuviése incorrecto.

Lo mismo me ocurrió con Un ramito de violetas, de Cecilia, en aquello que dice: "¿Quién la escribía versos?" Algo muy español, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Agró

borgonyon said:


> Lo mismo me ocurrió con Un ramito de violetas, de Cecilia, en aquello que dice: "¿Quién la escribía versos?" Algo muy español, sin lugar a dudas.



En este caso Cecilia salió *a por* uvas, o sea metió la pata hasta el fondo.

Muy español... hasta cierto punto. No todos somos laístas, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Escalador

Pinairun said:


> No sé si mi inquietud cabe dentro de los fines de este foro.
> Pero como española practicante que soy (que digo "a por agua", "a por ti" y a por lo que sea) me gustaría saber por qué esta forma les produce tanta aversión a los hispanohablantes del otro lado del mar. ¿Le encuentran alguna connotación provocadora y oculta para mí?
> A veces me siento, por comentarios burlones, si no acusadores acérrimos, como si usarla equivaliera a cometer herejía.
> ¿Alguien caritativo podría librarme de esta sensación tan molesta?
> 
> Se lo agradezco de antemano.



Yo tampoco sé si tu inquietud cabe dentro del foro.
*A por* es extraño para nosotros aunque reconozco que resuelve casos de ambigüedad. 
Ahora lo de las burlas y acusaciones creo que tiene más que ver con quienes hablas que con el hecho de ser de este lado del mar.


----------



## Pinairun

Escalador said:


> Yo tampoco sé si tu inquietud cabe dentro del foro.
> *A por* es extraño para nosotros aunque reconozco que resuelve casos de ambigüedad.
> Ahora lo de las burlas y acusaciones creo que tiene más que ver con quienes hablas que con el hecho de ser de este lado del mar.


 
Sí, eso está ya aclarado.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fer BA

Pinairun said:


> Muchas gracias a ti también, J. ¡Qué alivio!
> Ya os siento más cerca.


 
Pin:

Me sumo, me sumo y al abrazo también.

Acá suena españolísimo, como si dijeras ¡pardiez! o ¡Santiago y cierra España! y al ser tan infrecuente, es una marca en el orillo. 

Como explicación, aunque de poco sirva: nuestra oligarquía criolla trataba con el mismo desprecio a la _chusma inmigrante_ viniera de donde viniese y dijera _a por agua_, ¡_mamma mia! o mishiguene...._y no falta quien, con reflejo genuflexo, se les de por imitarlos. Mil disculpas por todo eso, da verguenza ajena...


----------



## Pinairun

Fer BA said:


> Pin:
> 
> Me sumo, me sumo y al abrazo también.
> 
> Acá suena españolísimo, como si dijeras ¡pardiez! o ¡Santiago y cierra España! y al ser tan infrecuente, es una marca en el orillo.
> 
> Como explicación, aunque de poco sirva: nuestra oligarquía criolla trataba con el mismo desprecio a la _chusma inmigrante_ viniera de donde viniese y dijera _a por agua_, ¡_mamma mia! o mishiguene...._y no falta quien, con reflejo genuflexo, se les de por imitarlos. Mil disculpas por todo eso, da verguenza ajena...


 

Hola, Fer BA:
Pero si por aquí ya hace siglos que no se dice ni _pardiez_ ni eso de _Santiago_..., que son reliquias de otros tiempos.

Me conmueve el apoyo y comprensión recibidos, que agradezco de veras.
Ya queda todo aclarado.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mate

Mira Pina, ya sé que no hace falta pero es que yo también quiero participar. Con decirte que hay un canal de cable de contenido... ejem, erótico (¡lo dije!) que tiene como protagonista a una argentina que se hace pasar por española. 

¡Y nos encanta!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Hola, Fer BA:
> Pero si por aquí ya hace siglos que no se dice ni _pardiez_ ni eso de _Santiago_..., que son reliquias de otros tiempos.
> 
> Me conmueve el apoyo y comprensión recibidos, que agradezco de veras.
> Ya queda todo aclarado.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


 
Cierto, no se dice, salvo en escenarios donde se representan obras de teatro clásico o quizá 'La venganza de don Mendo'.



Mateamargo said:


> Mira Pina, ya sé que no hace falta pero es que yo también quiero participar. Con decirte que hay un canal de cable de contenido... ejem, erótico (¡lo dije!) que tiene como protagonista a una argentina que se hace pasar por española.
> 
> ¡Y nos encanta!


 
¿Para pasar por española dice 'pardiez', 'a por agua', 'la dí una torta' o 'voy a coger  un tranvía o un catarro'?


----------



## Pinairun

Mateamargo said:


> Mira Pina, ya sé que no hace falta pero es que yo también quiero participar. Con decirte que hay un canal de cable de contenido... ejem, erótico (¡lo dije!) que tiene como protagonista a una argentina que se hace pasar por española.
> ¡Y nos encanta!


 
Ay, pillín, ¿pero qué es lo que os encanta?



Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Para pasar por española dice 'pardiez', 'a por agua', 'la dí una torta' o 'voy a coger  un tranvía o un catarro'?


 
¿Que diga estas cosas que sugiere Manuel?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si se vale agregar comentarios a esta altura, a mí no me sonaba muy española sino antigua y muy maja al oírla, y de hecho no tenía claro donde se la usaba todavía. Me suena una combinación muy imperativa porque transmite destino o acción a través del "a" y propósito a través del "por", así, si oigo "vamos a por uvas" me suena como que se viene la vendimia y no como un par de tíos que buscan algunos racimos. Además no entiendo bien por qué gritan "¡A por ellos!" si el objetivo no es hacer prisioneros.

Ahora haciendo una mínima investigación me doy cuenta que es española y que es más bien moderna -o que se catapultó al uso general desde registros coloquiales regionales-. Llego entonces a la conclusión de que el sentido de "antigüedad" que yo le veía proviene de su uso por 1950 en los doblajes de películas de capa y espada, cuando en esa época se diseñó un español neutro con ambición universal en el centro de doblaje de Puerto Rico ("Yo quiero a Lucy", "Bonanza" o "Perry Mason" son producto de ese centro). Luego todo esto se abandonó por un español neutro americano con centros de doblaje en México y posteriormente en otros lugares.

Así que mi conclusión es que voy a dar la baja en mi mente al "rancio prestigio" que le había asignado a esta expresión por error. Por otra parte este hilo contiene referencias a todo un andamiaje intelectual destinado a sostener lo que en definitiva es un uso de España. Los textos son prolíficos en justificaciones y párrafos destinados a modelar la actitud ajena ("no hay razón para censurar ..."). Me permitiré citar este hilo el millón de veces en que se hace lo mismo aquí con los usos americanos -y mayoritarios- pero con principios opuestos, como si se los "tolerara" como producto de "una gracia dispensada".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Así que mi conclusión es que voy a dar la baja en mi mente al "rancio prestigio" que le había asignado a esta expresión por error. Por otra parte este hilo contiene referencias a todo un andamiaje intelectual destinado a sostener lo que en definitiva es un uso de España. Los textos son prolíficos en justificaciones y párrafos destinados a modelar la actitud ajena ("no hay razón para censurar ..."). Me permitiré citar este hilo el millón de veces en que se hace lo mismo aquí con los usos americanos -y mayoritarios- pero con principios opuestos, como si se los "tolerara" como producto de "una gracia dispensada".


Esta unión de partículas _ad per_, debió estar refugiada en la zona de origen del español (muy rica dialectalmente), pues tiene todo el aspecto de haberse dado ya en el latín vulgar a través de expresiones del tipo _ad fontem per aquam > ad per aquam _con _per_ en sentido causal. 
El progresivo acortamiento de la expresión en español en los dos últimos siglos han hecho vivir (y revivir) construcciones que acumulan varios valores en uno, como es este caso, o el de las múltiples elipsis por zeugma. De hecho esta expresión la defendieron a capa y espada dos de los autores españoles del s. XX más dados a la expresión sintética, Azorín y Unamuno. 
No se trata de imponer nada, sino de explicar los hechos lingüísticos. Es un error pensar que el español de España tiene más abolengo que el americano. Tan prestigiosas y de rancio abolengo son muchas expresiones americanas como españolas y también lo contrario, tan nuevas son algunas expresiones americanas como algunas españolas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aleCowaN:
Solo para prevenir algún mal entendido de los lectores y sin ánimo de polémica, en la que no voy a entrar:
1. El uso de 'a por' no tiene su origen en los años 50 ni en los doblajes de Puerto Rico. De las citas de Manuel Seco que hace Pinairun resulta que lo usaron Unamuno, Benavente, Galdós y Azorín. Y XiaoRoel encuentra, o eso entiendo, un antecedente remoto en el latín vulgar.
2. La cita de frases de literatos no tiene por objeto modelar la actitud ajena ni censurar a quienes usan otros giros o modismos. Esa práctica tiene una larga tradición que empieza con el Diccionario de autoridades, de 1726 (autoridad en el sentido de persona de reconocido prestigio y crédito por su calidad y competencia en materia de lenguaje).
3. Los usos americanos no son 'tolerados' sino muy apreciados en José Martí, Octavio Paz, García Márquez, Pablo Neruda, Isabel Allende, José Hernández y cientos de escritores, además de millones de personas que hablan español con esos usos. No tengo la impresión de que sientan que se les dispensa gracia alguna. Usan español con la misma legitimidad que un castellano viejo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

XiaoRoel said:


> ...
> De hecho esta expresión la defendieron a capa y espada dos de los autores españoles del s. XX más dados a la expresión sintética, Azorín y Unamuno.
> ...


¿De dónde sacas esta información específica, especialmente la defensa "a capa y espada"? ¿A qué te refieres con 'expresión sintética' y por qué ellos específicamente?

La expresión 'a por' aparece casi exclusivamente en obras de España en CREA y los proporcionalmente muy pocos casos anteriores a 1940 emulan en general hablas populares. Dentro de esa lista hay unos 3 ejemplos en cuentos y obras que parecen costumbristas y que pertenecen a autores distinguidos, pero no los que nombras. Los cientos de casos de 'a por' en esa base aparecen después de 1940, especialmente acercándose a la actualidad.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> aleCowaN:
> Solo para prevenir algún mal entendido de los lectores y sin ánimo de  polémica, en la que no voy a entrar:
> 1. El uso de 'a por' no tiene su origen en los años 50 ni en los  doblajes de Puerto Rico. De las citas de Manuel Seco que hace Pinairun  resulta que lo usaron Unamuno, Benavente, Galdós y Azorín. Y XiaoRoel  encuentra, o eso entiendo, un antecedente remoto en el latín vulgar.
> 2. La cita de frases de literatos no tiene por objeto modelar la actitud  ajena ni censurar a quienes usan otros giros o modismos. Esa práctica  tiene una larga tradición que empieza con el Diccionario de autoridades,  de 1726 (autoridad en el sentido de persona de reconocido prestigio y  crédito por su calidad y competencia en materia de lenguaje).
> 3. Los usos americanos no son 'tolerados' sino muy apreciados en José  Martí, Octavio Paz, García Márquez, Pablo Neruda, Isabel Allende, José  Hernández y cientos de escritores, además de millones de personas que  hablan español con esos usos. No tengo la impresión de que sientan que  se les dispensa gracia alguna. Usan español con la misma legitimidad que  un castellano viejo.


Manuel ¿Podrías leer mi mensaje nuevamente y editar tu mensaje en consecuencia?


----------



## Pinairun

Entrando por _a_ _por el, a por la, a por los, a por las_ podemos ver en el CORDE que la antigüedad de las citas aumenta: Siglo XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII, XIX... y el XX.


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias por la búsqueda Pinairun. Entonces queda claro que sí se usaba desde antes del siglo XX.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿Puede alguien citar cuando cualquier participante dijo en este hilo que no se utilizaba 'a por' antes del siglo XX?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿De dónde sacas esta información específica, especialmente la defensa "a capa y espada"?


La información la da María Moliner.


> ¿A qué te refieres con 'expresión sintética' y por qué ellos específicamente?


Me refiero a la frase corta y casi sin adorno retórico, muy basada en el habla popular, en busca de una forma de escribir que acabase con los manierismos decimonónicos, llenos de estereotipados recursos retóricos y lejos del habla cotidiana, general en los mejores escritores de la llamada generación del 98 (la excepción, claro, es Valle que no entra en los parámetros de la generación del 98 ni con calzador y que es un escritor ageneracional, excepto en su primera época modernista).


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando se dice de algo "que es más bien moderno" ¿cómo se puede interpretar? Como que es reciente, de hace cincuenta años, de un siglo, dos...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pinairun said:


> Entrando por _a_ _por el, a por la, a por los, a por las_ podemos ver en el CORDE que la antigüedad de las citas aumenta: Siglo XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII, XIX... y el XX.


¿A qué te refieres? Si consultas 'a por el' para cualquier período de tiempo te dará siempre menos casos que 'a por'. La razón es obvia: todos los ejemplos para 'a por el' o 'a por lo que sea' caen dentro de 'a por'. Por lo tanto los casos no aumentan sino que disminuyen. Esto no es un argumento, es la realidad más que evidente de la base de datos y la lógica de la consulta.

Además ¿qué quieres decir con "la antigüedad de las citas aumenta" y luego una sucesión obvia de siglos hasta la actualidad? No extraigo de eso nada. Pareciera como si quisieras inducir algo más que deducir algo. Podrías en su lugar poner casos concretos de este uso. Por ejemplo, para tu propuesta de 'a por el' en el siglo XIII hay estos 4 casos:

1    el loguer, otro dia prendel el juez // (f. 50. r. *a*.) *por* el doblo & por el aloguer, & aquellos pennos  
2    os esquilmos. & si fuere en la .xa. casa; auer lo *a por* el Rey. & por sos portiellos. & si fuere en la 
3     testimonio/ [12] tomara el cordero & offrecer lo *a por* el peccado & el cestero del olio & todo offreci 
4    ancto testamiento. & esto es por Judea. & fazerlo *a por* el mandado de los Romanos. & despues desto se t 

¿Es necesario realmente explicar cada caso? Todos los otros ejemplos y siglos siguen en general el mismo camino. Aparecen algunos casos aislados, quizá no lleguen a 12 antes del año 1850, a partir de allí se incrementan  los casos españoles 

Quien se tome la tarea de investigar con paciencia y fe los contenidos de CREA encontrará que no hay casi casos antes de 1940 para el uso que se analiza aquí -en comparación a la proporción de casos posteriores aún descontada la  variación temporal de contenidos generales en la base-. 

Aparecen muchos "falsos positivos". Los casos del Siglo XIII son por ejemplo 'que *a por* linderos', 'auentur*a por* huest', 'que el debdor *a por* ssí' y casi su totalidad en este tenor.

Las formas más parecidas que encontré -antes del mensaje estoy respondiendo- son 'pusieron otros mojones *a por* traviesso en el monte', y ésta quizá sí tenga valor analítico para estudiar su origen.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que no aparezca en los registros literarios no quiere decir que una cosa no exista en la lengua. A veces desde el latín vulgar hay expresiones que se conservan en las hablas aisladas y populares que emergen en ciertas condiciones al registro escrito, a veces modernamente, lo que no quiere decir que sean craciones modernas.
Evidentemente los ejemplos dados del siglo XIII no valen ya que la mayoría de los *a* aducidos representan la tercera persona del singular del presente de indicativo de _haber_, *ha*, en una grafía muy normal en la época.


----------



## aleCcowaN

XiaoRoel said:


> La información la da María Moliner.


Porque del "Azorín y Unamuno, que no encuentran fundada esa condenación o que no se someten a ella" a la defensa con capa y espada, me pareció mucho, especialmente en vista del todo lo que dice Moliner al respecto.


XiaoRoel said:


> Me refiero a la frase corta y casi sin adorno retórico, muy basada en el habla popular, en busca de una forma de escribir que acabase con los manierismos decimonónicos, llenos de estereotipados recursos retóricos y lejos del habla cotidiana, general en los mejores escritores de la llamada generación del 98 (la excepción, claro, es Valle que no entra en los parámetros de la generación del 98 ni con calzador y que es un escritor ageneracional, excepto en su primera época modernista).


Entiendo. Y esto me sugiere la diferencia entre las literaturas latinoamericanas que con espíritu romántico rescataron muchos elementos populares, mientras que en España era más común encontrar acallada la expresión de maneras populares. Entiendo la relación con la frecuencia de aparición aparente y real.



Pinairun said:


> Cuando se dice de algo "que es más bien moderno" ¿cómo se puede interpretar? Como que es reciente, de hace cincuenta años, de un siglo, dos...


Te refieres a "me doy cuenta ... que es más bien moderna -o que se catapultó al uso general desde registros coloquiales regionales-"  Piensa simplemente en la alternativa que di y te darás cuenta que ya había consultado CORDE, y en ese mensaje yo sólo me estaba despojando del "prestigio" que equivocadamente le había conferido a la expresión durante años. 


XiaoRoel said:


> El que no aparezca en los registros literarios no quiere decir que una cosa no exista en la lengua. A veces desde el latín vulgar hay expresiones que se conservan en las hablas aisladas y populares que emergen en ciertas condiciones al registro escrito, a veces modernamente, lo que no quiere decir que sean craciones modernas.


A eso me refería con una de las dos alternativas que di. Todo esto me ha resultado más que interesante porque me he enterado que la expresión "vengo de por agua" se parece estructuralmente a "voy a por agua" pero no está condenada, y que según dice Moliner "la proscripción de 'a por' viene siendo un tópico escolar, igual que,por ejemplo, la de 'me se', y su uso puede constituir una originalidad entre los escritores, pero las personas instruidas lo evitan aun sin tener conciencia del veto de algunos gramáticos".


----------



## Pinairun

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿A qué te refieres? Si consultas 'a por el' para cualquier período de tiempo te dará siempre menos casos que 'a por'. La razón es obvia: todos los ejemplos para 'a por el' o 'a por lo que sea' caen dentro de 'a por'. Por lo tanto los casos no aumentan sino que disminuyen. Esto no es un argumento, es la realidad más que evidente de la base de datos y la lógica de la consulta.
> 
> Pues sí, es una perogrullada. Pero paradójicamente eso era lo que buscaba, menos casos.
> 
> Quien se tome la tarea de investigar con paciencia y fe los contenidos de CREA encontrará que no hay casi casos antes de 1940 para el uso que se analiza aquí -en comparación a la proporción de casos posteriores aún descontada la variación temporal de contenidos generales en la base-.
> 
> 1521: Y 'dolores tiene quien con los señores  se para a por las peras'  y 'las hablas verdaderas nunca causaron onores' (¿dudoso?)
> 1550: se atreva a sacaros catorce onzas de sangre, como un enemigo, y, si es menester, volver a por lo que queda, hasta mataros,
> 1571: haya de venir a por la madera conste al rejidor que la fuere a señalar,
> 1597: que se lo comió y después volvía a por más y andaba alrededor del hato
> 1609: Que el Sr. Procurador busque un mozo y mula que vaya a por el organista.
> 1844:  Conformáronse, fueron a por el  dinero a Alcolea, le trajeron y entregaron a Pedro Saputo.
> 1844:  violo desmayado, se asusta, corre a por agua, se la echa al rostro.
> De esta fecha hasta 1940 sí hay casos. Los suficientes para comprobar que la expresión está _instalada_.
> 
> Aparecen muchos "falsos positivos". Los casos del Siglo XIII son por ejemplo 'que *a por* linderos', 'auentur*a por* huest', 'que el debdor *a por* ssí' y casi su totalidad en este tenor.
> 
> Aquí tienes razón, es evidente. Nobleza obliga. Retiro los siglos XIII, XIV y XV.


 


aleCcowaN said:


> Te refieres a "me doy cuenta ... que es más bien moderna -o que se catapultó al uso general desde registros coloquiales regionales-" Piensa simplemente en la alternativa que di y te darás cuenta que ya había consultado CORDE, y en ese mensaje yo sólo me estaba despojando del "prestigio" que equivocadamente le había conferido a la expresión durante años.


 
No entiendo por qué antes le habías conferido prestigio, ni por qué se lo has quitado ahora. 

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aleCcowaN said:


> ....
> 
> Manuel ¿Podrías leer mi mensaje nuevamente y editar tu mensaje en consecuencia?



Por lo que a mí respecta, ya lo leí, y redacté lo que he dicho en consecuencia.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pinairun, deberías hacer citado así:



> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A qué te refieres? Si consultas 'a por el'  para cualquier período de tiempo te dará siempre menos casos que 'a  por'. La razón es obvia: todos los ejemplos para 'a por el' o 'a por lo  que sea' caen dentro de 'a por'. Por lo tanto los casos no aumentan sino  que disminuyen. Esto no es un argumento, es la realidad más que  evidente de la base de datos y la lógica de la consulta.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues sí, es una perogrullada. Pero paradójicamente  eso era lo que buscaba, menos casos.
> 
> 
> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quien se tome la tarea de investigar con paciencia y fe los contenidos  de CREA encontrará que no hay casi casos antes de 1940 para el uso que  se analiza aquí -en comparación a la proporción de casos posteriores aún  descontada la  variación temporal de contenidos generales en la base-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1521: Y 'dolores tiene quien con los señores  se para  a por las peras'  y 'las hablas verdaderas nunca causaron onores'  (¿dudoso?)
> 1550: se atreva a sacaros catorce onzas de sangre,  como un enemigo, y, si es menester, volver a por lo que queda, hasta  mataros,
> 1571: haya de venir a por la madera conste al rejidor  que la fuere a señalar,
> 1597: que se lo comió y después volvía a por más y  andaba alrededor del hato
> 1609: Que el Sr. Procurador busque un mozo y mula que  vaya a por el organista.
> 1844:  Conformáronse, fueron a por el  dinero a  Alcolea, le trajeron y entregaron a Pedro Saputo.
> 1844:  violo desmayado, se asusta, corre a por agua,  se la echa al rostro.
> De esta fecha hasta 1940 sí hay casos. Los  suficientes para comprobar que la expresión está _instalada_.
> 
> 
> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aparecen muchos "falsos positivos". Los casos del Siglo XIII son por  ejemplo 'que *a por* linderos', 'auentur*a por* huest', 'que  el debdor *a por* ssí' y casi su totalidad en este tenor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aquí tienes razón, es evidente. Nobleza obliga.  Retiro los siglos XIII, XIV y XV.
Click to expand...

Así yo te podría haber contestado:
(Las referencias anteriores sobre cantidad de casos son la consulta de 'a por' en *CREA* que da 'muchos' y el tono costumbrista de los usos anteriores a 1940 que no pertenecen a dos autores citados, que son 'pocos')


Pinairun said:


> Entrando por _a_ _por el, a por la, a por  los, a por las_ podemos ver en el CORDE que la antigüedad de las  citas aumenta: Siglo XIII, XIV, XV, XVI, XVII, XIX... y el XX.





Pinairun said:


> Pues sí, es una perogrullada. Pero paradójicamente   eso era lo que buscaba, menos casos.


Si hay textos que no se aniquilan al 'los juntar' -ya que nos zambullimos en esas épocas- son los muy buenos ejemplos que citaste, prácticamente todo lo que hay en la base:


Pinairun said:


> 1521: Y 'dolores tiene quien con los señores  se para  a por las peras'  y 'las hablas verdaderas nunca causaron onores'  (¿dudoso?)
> 1550: se atreva a sacaros catorce onzas de sangre,  como un enemigo, y, si es menester, volver a por lo que queda, hasta  mataros,
> 1571: haya de venir a por la madera conste al rejidor  que la fuere a señalar,
> 1597: que se lo comió y después volvía a por más y  andaba alrededor del hato
> 1609: Que el Sr. Procurador busque un mozo y mula que  vaya a por el organista.
> 1844:  Conformáronse, fueron a por el  dinero a  Alcolea, le trajeron y entregaron a Pedro Saputo.
> 1844:  violo desmayado, se asusta, corre a por agua,  se la echa al rostro.
> De esta fecha hasta 1940 sí hay casos. Los  suficientes para comprobar que la expresión está _instalada_.


Ausencia de ejemplos en todo el siglo XVIII. Los ejemplos de este uso en el período 1801-1850 son de dos autores españoles, uno es Braulio Fox en su obra de 1844 "_Vida de Pedro Saputo, natural de Almudévar, hijo de mujer, ojos de  vista clara y padre de la agudeza. Sabia naturaleza su maestra" _donde 'dibuja el retrato de un personaje del folklore oscense atestiguado como tal en el  siglo XVI' (cita de Wikipedia). El otro es la autobiografía de 1809 "Vida trágica de D. _Santiago  González Mateo_, Job del siglo  XVIII y XIX".

Los propios -y pocos- casos del siglo XVII van en este sentido. Yo no concluyo que algo 'esté instalado' con continuidad hasta el presente porque me aparecen unos pocos casos de tono popular o personal. Yo después de esto concluyo que la expresión sobrevivió en el uso popular, que unas pocas veces aparece usada con predominio de "ir + a + por + algo" desde, digamos, 1600 en adelante, para desbordarse en la actualidad. Es difícil estimarlo con precisión, pero entre el 1 y el 10% de los libros de España que obran en CREA contienen "a por" con el uso discutido aquí (puedo explicarlo por qué a quien lo solicite de buena fe)



Pinairun said:


> No entiendo por qué antes le habías conferido prestigio, ni por qué se lo has quitado ahora.


¿Por qué piensas que se dijo "suena españolísimo, a rancia aristocracia" o se lo comparó con "pardiez"?

Es simplemente un uso, un uso de España. Usan "a por" y "de por" en ciertas circunstancias. Un uso extenso al que se le ha levantado en parte la censura que los gramáticos le habían aplicado. Un uso actual. 

A eso le sumo, desde mi perspectiva, un uso de otros que entiendo cuando resulta claro que la preposición "a" sale sobrando. Me interesa este tema no por el uso en sí, que mañana ya lo habré olvidado, sino en la perspectiva de lo que se enseña y especialmente de lo que se toma en las certificaciones de aptitud en el uso del castellano. Me interesa también para compararlo con el trato que se da a usos de igual calidad al que recurren 30, 100 o 300 millones de hablantes. En ese sentido, agradezco esta discusión.


----------



## Ynez

Hay muchos hilos sobre este tema. Para mí está claro que en mi región lo normal era "ir por", porque es lo que le he oído a mi abuela, a personas mayores, en ambientes tradicionales... Pero como ahora se ve que "ir a por" es antiguo en España, imagino que empezaría de manera dialectal en alguna zona y se fue extendiendo, porque hoy en día es simplemente lo más normal.

Todas las explicaciones del DPD sobre lo que se usa más en el lenguaje culto o no culto me parecen inexactas. Yo diría que hoy simplemente decimos "ir a por" en España, con alguna excepción, que puede o no estar relacionada con el _esmero_ que pone la persona a la hora de expresarse.



En esta página dicen esto:




> En el espacio que no pertenece al andaluz, ni al extremeño, ni al murciano, aún se mantiene el estereotipo de que donde mejor se habla es en Burgos y en Valladolid. Y, sin embargo, las tierras castellanas por tradición también tienen rasgos que no coinciden con lo que se considera normativo:
> 
> -....
> -...
> - Como en otras variedades del castellano, está muy extendido el uso de _a por_ en contextos que sólo pedirían _por_: Voy a por las entradas ‘Voy por las entradas’.»
> [García Mouton, Pilar: Lenguas y dialectos de España. Madrid: Arco/Libros, 1994, pp. 26-30]


http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...CHEN HALBINSEL   Dialectos de la Penínsul.htm


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía sigue siendo mayoritario el " *ir por*".


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, aleCcowaN, por brindarme la oportunidad de conocer tu opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Muchas gracias, aleCcowaN, por brindarme la oportunidad de conocer tu opinión.
> 
> Un saludo



Me uno a ese agradecimiento. Entiendo que la ausencia de citas de 'a por' en el siglo XVIII es decisiva. Creí haber encontrado una en un apedimento 1766 ('a por justicia') pero la he desechado, pues es un documento forense hecho en Galicia, y por tanto es lenguaje curialesco, como quien dice 'coloquial', y aunque escrito en castellano, está lleno de modismos gallegos, es decir, regionales. Lo cual abona la sólida argumentación de aleCcowaN.


----------



## jordi picarol

Alguien anteriormente ha empleado la expresión "¡a por ellos!,que seguramente habéis leido en algún texto.La expresión completa es obviamente:" ¡Vamos a por ellos!. ¿Le suena a alguien rara la primera forma? Está claro que no se puede substituir simplemente por "¡por ellos!.
En cuanto a prescindir de la "a" en esta parte del océano, es curioso que se dé precisamente en expresiones populares;la ya mencionada"ir por lana...",
la canción folclórica "A la mar fui por naranjas..." etc.etc.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## aleCcowaN

Algunos de los quizá treinta hilos donde se discutió el tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=92036
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1008006
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=561108
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=92036

Interesante seguir si la opinión de los mismos actores persiste, evoluciona o simplemente cambia, especialmente buscando la supuesta solución de anfibologías. 

Simplemente es una expresión instalada en un área particular y estos extensos planteos no han disminuido en absoluto el respeto que tengo por quienes usan 'a por' sino que por el contrario ha aumentado el respeto que tengo por quienes usan 'de entre de' y otras cadenas de preposiciones de uso local.


----------



## pacohudson

No, no debes tomarlo personal. A quienes vivimos en América nos causa curiosidad esa específica forma de decir eso. Como puedes ver, no es una forma incorrecta. 
Si alguien, por esa clase de cosas, te critica o juzga. No les des la menor de las importancias. Por que no la tiene. Yo soy mexicano y me causa gracia. Esa gracia que surge del desuso y no de la irreverncia o la falta de respeto. 
He vivido en tu país. Siento cariño por él. Pero, como siempre he hablado de una forma (con mis mexicanismos, por su puesto, que para ustedes también son curiosos), lo diferente es extraño, no solo para mi, sino para cualquiera que está acostumbrado. 
Recibe un saludo.


----------



## Valtiel

Es tan fácil y simple como decir varias cosas con dos expresiones diferentes pero similares, cada una específica para unos significados, en lugar de decir varias cosas únicamente con una única expresión. Creo que es conveniente y muy recomendable tener un vocabulario rico. Y no digo nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Valtiel said:


> Es tan fácil y simple como decir varias cosas con dos expresiones diferentes pero similares, cada una específica para unos significados, en lugar de decir varias cosas únicamente con una única expresión. Creo que es conveniente y muy recomendable tener un vocabulario rico. Y no digo nada más.
> 
> Saludos.


No está mal,hombre,no está mal.Se te entiende todo.


----------

